#ubuntu-cym 2011-08-14
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2014-08-09
<markjones> Sh'mae
<cgriff> Shwmae
<cgriff> Wi'n iawn be amdanat ti?
#ubuntu-cym 2014-08-10
<markjones> `I'm alright butt, just realised I'd been using FireFox since last year, and it has Chatzilla
<cgriff> Cool, just installed X-Chat to join IRC, can't say I've missed it lol... I've gotten used to mIRC on Win7
<cgriff> But I'm on a Mint machine at the moment
<markjones> *cough*windows 8*cough*
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym: The IRC Channel for the Ubuntu LoCo in Wales | Croeso I  Ubuntu-cym, Y sianel  IRC ar gyfer y Tim LoCo yng Nghymru
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym: The IRC Channel for the Ubuntu LoCo in Wales. | Croeso i Ubuntu-cym, Y sianel  IRC ar gyfer y Tim LoCo yng Nghymru.
<cgriff> markjones: Lol be digwyddodd?
<markjones> fi wedi newydd y topic bach ;)
<cgriff> Ond ti wedi cicio dy hunan? :P
<markjones> "felt like it" ;)
<markjones> reit, nos da
<cgriff> Nos da
<plod> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2015-08-05
<bluejack404> Hi! I have a question about the Welsh language. It's super short.
<bluejack404> How do you write, "I am Welsh and I hate that I have to do this" in Welsh?
<bluejack404> It's for a project, and I've found no other place to ask.
